# Newbie Question



## ASIOlyn (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a dumb question.  How the hell did I do this?  I over-processed the heck out of this, but can't figure out how the hell I did it.  The client wants more like it.







I know I maxed out CLARITY, but beyond that, I just started messing with adjustments.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions or ideas.


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi, welcome to Lightroom Forums!

If you still have the master file in Lightroom - along with the edits of course - then it is possible to make a preset based on those settings.
The preset can then be applied to other images.
Knowing exactly what the steps were then becomes irrelevent.

Tony Jay


----------



## tspear (Mar 2, 2015)

Look at the history for the changes. It will show you every single edit...

Tim


----------



## Nogo (Mar 2, 2015)

The best way to see what did that is looking back at your history.

If you can't bring up the history, the photo looks like it is way over sharpened.   If you take another similar photo try to slide the three top sliders under  the sharpening header (amount, radius, and detail) all way to the right.   Don't move the other slider "Mask" or leave it all the way to the left.

It might not be what caused this effect, but the effect it will produce is similar.


----------

